
Go X is unleashing 100 self-driving scooters - andrewfromx
https://www.cnet.com/roadshow/news/go-x-peachtree-corners-self-driving-scooter-test-fleet/
======
andrewfromx
[https://cnet2.cbsistatic.com/img/-YLI3SfDndf-
vp9RKStq6ORaJOs...](https://cnet2.cbsistatic.com/img/-YLI3SfDndf-
vp9RKStq6ORaJOs=/270x0/filters:gifv\(\)/2020/05/19/663c1b89-13ae-4448-9296-672fb678a80d/the-
future-is-terrifying.gif)

